# Where can you get untreated ceramic tile?



## chueh (Jan 5, 2010)

I read online that you can get an untreated ceramic tile for only 99 cents instead of buying a "pizza stone."  They are practically the same thing, but different in price.

I went to lowes and homedepot and asked about it.  They don't carry untreated ceramic tiles.  My husband laughed at me and said "who would put untreated ceramic tiles at home; of course home improvement centers are not carrying it."  He seems right.....


So  .... where can I buy untreated ceramic tile for 99 cent?

Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Jan 5, 2010)

haven't a clue so good luck. maybe contact tile makers and ask if u can buy a few before they are untreated. just got a pizza stone so am cool for a while.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 5, 2010)

I just finished my first tile job in my bathroom and was very lucky to have dealt with a company called (A World Of Tile).They were very helpfull and went out of their way to help me.If anyone could find what your looking for it would be them.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2010)

Try a garden center and look for unglazed terra cotta.  You can get the tray that sits under pots for a pizza ston.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 6, 2010)

Large (15") pizza stones with metal rack can be purchased for under $20, and 13" for around $10. You don't have to worry about lead or any other toxic material in a pizza stone that could be found in building materials, because tile makers don't have to adhere to food grade standards.


----------



## chueh (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies.  All very helpful


----------



## wanna be (Jan 6, 2010)

*Great point Selki!*

I saw Julia Childs and her guest on her cooking show makeing pita bread in an oven with the bottom rack comepletly coverd with untreated tiles and I thougt that was a great idea.I never thought about those implications as I am sure they did not either because I don't rember hearing any warnings about this on the show.I am sure that most of the tile in the U.S is imported, and these country's that do supply America with it's tile can't even make their food exports safe.Buy some bakeing stones .Better safe than sorry.


----------



## sallynilly (Jan 8, 2010)

A very large tile square flipped upside down is untreated. No glaze or acid. You might find one in a tile place that is very ugly on one side but very useful as a pizza stone when flipped. The heat of the oven is much less hot than when it was fired originally so none of these chemicals can be released.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 8, 2010)

sallynilly said:


> A very large tile square flipped upside down is untreated. No glaze or acid. You might find one in a tile place that is very ugly on one side but very useful as a pizza stone when flipped. The heat of the oven is much less hot than when it was fired originally so none of these chemicals can be released.



Not so! Lead and arsenic can be released under circumstances other than heat.


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2010)

sallynilly said:


> The heat of the oven is much less hot than when it was fired originally so none of these chemicals can be released.


Just because the heat is less does not mean chemicals are not being released. I would strongly recommend against using a treated tile.


----------

